# Bit Box



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

While waiting for a router bit to come for a special profile needed, I decided to whip out a few more dovetail boxes using a different bit set with the Sommerfeld jig. One of them became a badly needed bit box. Nothing special - just a pine container - but I managed to get all my current tooling into it.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Not bad at all. I suppose I should make something like that also. Right know I have 4 or 5 different bits. I'm thinking of getting 1 more of each, so I have a spare on hand if 1 bit goes kablooey. Then I wouldn't be panicking about getting a replacement, 'cause I'd have one on hand. Hmm, there's some kind of smoke or cigar shop in town now. Fit a cigar box with a wood bottom for the bits, varnish the outside to protect the finish, and that would be perfect. An almost instant bit box. Now to see what they do with their old cigar boxes. If they won't part with any, there is a cigarshop in the county seat, about 10 miles down the road. Argh, right now they are likely both closed. There's always later.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Nicely done, Brian...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Very nice box. Be careful lifting the bits out, they're sharp. Who says you can make nice stuff out of pine.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I like the hinge on the lid.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

I have a lot of tear out using pine when I dovetail, Tom. Tail pin bits are not kind to softwoods. It’s aggravating but Rock Hard comes to the rescue. The fit is insanely good, tho. I’m done cutting myself on bits, too! That lesson is learned...

The hinge was a first try, Chuck, and it works but ain’t real pretty...I’ll blame it on the pine this time. Next one’s on me...

Just glad to get everything in one place and easy to use. I might pull the Whiteside bits out of that red box and add a second bit block to access them and add the Sommerfeld bits as well.

I’ve got another box made that will be used for storing hinges and other cabinet hardware. Cardboard boxes don’t last...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I love the Rock Hard too but on pine you gotta watch when you sand it it cause the pine sands easier than the Rock Hard does.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I love the Rock Hard too but on pine you gotta watch when you sand it it cause the pine sands easier than the Rock Hard does.


Rock Hard applied as grain filler on soft woods and then aggressively sanded can make for and interesting HI/LOW texture...


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Nicely done Brian.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice box Brian,

As Chuck mentioned I also like the hinge, and the handle part.
Dan


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Bstrom said:


> I have a lot of tear out using pine when I dovetail, Tom. Tail pin bits are not kind to softwoods. It’s aggravating but Rock Hard comes to the rescue. The fit is insanely good, tho. I’m done cutting myself on bits, too! That lesson is learned...
> 
> The hinge was a first try, Chuck, and it works but ain’t real pretty...I’ll blame it on the pine this time. Next one’s on me...
> 
> ...


What is Rock Hard?


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

chessnut2 said:


> What is Rock Hard?


A powered 'crack' filler. You mx it with water to make a putty or paste and fill tearouts, etc. Works well with matching pine if you don't stain and use a waterbased poly to finish. Anything else and it'll show up like a pimple on your face!


----------



## mbrun (Jan 12, 2020)

Definitely like the integrated hinge. Nicely Done!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

